# hbsp/jetty question



## mrb1268 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello everyone ,how much time does it take for a bike ride to the jetty from the north parking lot ? / also do people ride out on the jetty with their bikes & gear or is top of the jetty too narrow? I was thinking of a bike/trailer rig or maybe a three wheel bike , any help is much appreciated.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Its a mile and a quarter so what ever time it takes you to ride that far. The top of the jetty is pretty wide but I would ride on it just because of the chance you might fall for some reason. The rocks on both sides would do serious damage to your body and head if you fell for any reason. You could walk it out onto the jetty once you get there though.


----------



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

I have seen people riding on the jetties many times. Just watch out for other peoples gear laying in the middle of your path.


----------



## mrb1268 (Sep 5, 2013)

Is there another way out of the park if one wanted to fish a little later than 10pm?


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't think so. You would have to rent a campsite.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

If you ride your bike in then yes you can get out the bike path which runs both north and south at the gate. If you parked somewhere in Murrells inlet proper and rode down the bike trail to huntington beach then just ride out. It could be done


----------



## mrb1268 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok thanks for the input guys .


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

Here's mine and my fiances fishing rig. This is a picture of first time we brought it down to MB. This past September we added more stuff (aerated bucket, cooler, extra rod holder, etc) 

Find the medium between wet and dry sand and do "S" patterns. It's a whole lot better if the wind is to your back lol.


It took us 15 minutes to ride with the wind to our back. If we walk with gear it's like 30 to 45 minutes.

Make sure you clean your bike and oil it up after you get back from riding.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

here is my cart, have used it several times but never made the jetty trip, will VERY SOON:fishing:


----------



## mrb1268 (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice rigs!! Thanks for the pic's...is there a way to start a permanent //my surf/jetty gear hauler thread? ...it would be cool to see all the different ideas people bring to life to get their stuff down the beach. I would imagine some would be very efficient and or at least entertaining to look at, ... what do you guys think?


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

Man I agree, It would be nice for a pier and beach fishing carts together sticky at the top. It is one thing that can ALWAYS be improved on. Someone might like the idea of one cart, part of another and then build the ULTIMATE oooohhhh AAAHHHHHH CART!!!! ENVY OF ALLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrb1268 (Sep 5, 2013)

Cool! do you know who I need to contact to have this done?


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

Hello MODERATOR, not sure who it is on the SC board, I know I have seen him on here but cannot at the moment remember who it is for some reason, MEMORY is NOT what it used to be. IF he finds this he can make the sticky I am SURE.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

just sent him a PM, waiting for a reply.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

No problem. Call it "Post Your Surf and Beach Carts" or something like that and get it going with a few pics and post up some ideas and I'll put it up there. Not gonna do this one, because it's about the jetties, but sure have at it. I usually check the SC board every day or so, and I'll stick it if you all get it going. Not a problem at all.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

aardvarkgraphix said:


> Man I agree, It would be nice for a pier and beach fishing carts together sticky at the top. It is one thing that can ALWAYS be improved on. Someone might like the idea of one cart, part of another and then build the ULTIMATE oooohhhh AAAHHHHHH CART!!!! ENVY OF ALLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 my husband just built me one Ill get pics up soon


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

I use a golf cart...the pull behind kind.....put a bucket in it and it works great....found one with 2inch tires has straps to hold bucket and poles in bucket.....folds up real nice....5$ flea market....JS


----------



## mrb1268 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks to all for the help in getting this done, I believe everyone will enjoy the pics as they begin to roll in. The new thread is ready for the moderator.....thanks again


----------

